# Dumplings



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

Anyone have a dumpling receipe they could share. Thanks..


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Here's the one I use.*

Been making these for years..Great,,just a little extra work.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=176437&highlight=chicken+dumplings


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks good.I'll try it next week and post my results.Many thanks..


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

for quick easy puffy dumplins, quarter up some tube biscuits. put them on top of your stew, dont stir, cover and 10-15min they're ready.
I make dove stew this way. really good. works for any stew type dish.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

kweber said:


> for quick easy puffy dumplins, quarter up some tube biscuits. put them on top of your stew, dont stir, cover and 10-15min they're ready.
> I make dove stew this way. really good. works for any stew type dish.


Buttermilk Grands! The good and lazy way!


----------



## MoonShadow (Jun 3, 2007)

Use the recipe off the back of the Pioneer Buttermilk Baking Mix box. Can't fail.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

if you don't want to roll your own, walmarts carries MARY B'S in a cello pkg they cook up just like home made.


----------



## beswart (Aug 1, 2010)

*Dumplins*

I can't believe we're here in Texas and no one has suggested slicing flour tortillas into 1" strips. Get a Rope.......


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

beswart said:


> I can't believe we're here in Texas and no one has suggested slicing flour tortillas into 1" strips. Get a Rope.......


That's how we do it...


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

i started using Justin Wilson's recipe for chicken and dumplings. it has a white roux and a lot of parsley and other stuff, it's a pain in the a** to make and about 1/2 way through, you'll think you're just making a mess. but it's the best i ever ate. too hard to write it all here, try to google " Justin Wilson Recipes" or go buy one of his cook books, there's lots of other good stuff in it.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Chicken and Dumplings*

You can also get a good stock going then drop your dumplings in by the teaspoonful. They will cook and fill the pot if not careful.

Enjoy. C2


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

smooth move said:


> i started using Justin Wilson's recipe for chicken and dumplings. it has a white roux and a lot of parsley and other stuff, it's a pain in the a** to make and about 1/2 way through, you'll think you're just making a mess. but it's the best i ever ate. too hard to write it all here, try to google " Justin Wilson Recipes" or go buy one of his cook books, there's lots of other good stuff in it.


I loved watching that guy. Died about 10 years ago.

"I gaaaaraunteeeee......"


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

fangard said:


> I loved watching that guy. Died about 10 years ago.
> 
> "I gaaaaraunteeeee......"


 did you know that he started off his
career giving safety presentations.( or so i've always been told) his comic albums were a hoot. wish i could get my hands on them now or that the food network would air some of his old shows, don't think he ever measured anything.


----------

